
Ronald Reagan's Index Cards of One-Liners – Pictures - shawndumas
http://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/ronald-reagans-index-cards-of-one-liners/
======
JSeymourATL
"Never start an argument with a woman when she's tired -- or when she's
rested."

Golden advice, if not slightly un-PC-ish these days. Married guys will
understand.

